# The Egg Timer



## Blake Bowden (Aug 18, 2010)

She was standing in the kitchen preparing to boil eggs for breakfast, wearing only the 'T' shirt that she normally slept in. 

As I walked in almost awake, she turned and said softly, 'You've got to make love to me this very moment.' 

My eyes lit up and I thought, 'I am either still dreaming or this is going to be my lucky day.' 

Not wanting to lose the moment, I embraced her and then gave it my all; right there on the kitchen table. 

Afterwards she said, 'Thanks,' and returned to the stove, her 'T' shirt still around her neck. 

A little puzzled, I asked, 'What was that all about?' 

She explained, 'The egg timer's broken!'


----------



## Benton (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol! Wow, that one is awesome.


----------



## JTM (Aug 19, 2010)

ouch


----------

